# تعميم مهم سجل نفسك ضمن لجنة الاتصالات



## م. فايز عيسى (16 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم:

الرجاء ممن يريدون المشاركة في قسم الاتصالات في الموسوعة الهندسية ان يزودوني باسمائهم سواءا من ذكروا او من لم يذكروا في اللجان وذلك لانو عدد الاعضاء المشاركين قليل واريد ان يتم التفاعل بشكل اكبر في ملتقى الاتصالات .

الرجاء الدخول الى الموسوعه الهندسية والبدء بالتفاعل لنجنع المواضيع والمشاركات.

مع الشكر الجزيل


----------



## mayora (16 سبتمبر 2009)

i want to join in communication department and network also


----------



## م. فايز عيسى (16 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم .
mayora.... نحن بصدد حشد القوه وذلك لجمع مواد تتعلق بالاتصلات وجمعها في المكتبه الهندسية. وانا بدي اياكي تستعدي وتبلشي تجمعي مواد عندك على الكومبيوتر ولما شوي نرتب امور القسم (قيد التفيذ) بدنا تكوني على استعداد 
علشان الانطلاق.

مع خالص الشكر


----------



## eng.hamouri (21 سبتمبر 2009)

انا اريد التسجيل في اللجنة


----------



## Eyad_Arqoub (28 سبتمبر 2009)

مرحبا . . أنا أريد التسجيل معكم
اسمي إياد ابوعرقوب
Eyad_Arqoub


----------



## mid000soft (30 سبتمبر 2009)

محمود رمضان من المنصوره
[email protected]


----------



## الدسوقى السنباطى (16 أكتوبر 2009)

أنا أريد التسجيل
الدسوقى محمود السنباطى
[email protected]


----------



## stihah (17 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم
معاكمممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممم
[email protected]


----------



## المهندس اون لاين (22 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم 
حاب اسجل في الموسوعة ضمن قسم الاتصالات
تحياتي


----------



## الفينيقي (23 أكتوبر 2009)

*تسجيل*

أنا أريد التسجيل
المهندس نديم سليمان
[email protected]


----------



## noha01 (23 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم
انا اريد التسجيل معكم 
noha01


----------



## amirengineer (23 أكتوبر 2009)

أمير نجاح
[email protected]


----------



## omar1979 (15 نوفمبر 2009)

اذا سمحتوا انا اريد الانضمام اليكم


----------



## s a m b (16 نوفمبر 2009)

يعطيك العافية------مجهوود تشكر علية

أنا خريج (هندسة اتصالات والكترونيات)

ونجتمع لنترتقي بعالم الاتصالات والتكنلوجيا

يسعدني الانظمام لهذة النخبة الجميلة.


----------



## المنصف المناعي (16 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم جميعا

شكرا على هذه المبادرة و لم شمل مهندسي و فنيي الإتصالات 
طبعا أود التسجيل لأفيدكم و أستفيد منكم 
أخوكم المنصف المناعي : [email protected]
ولتستفيدوا أكثر تفظلوا موقعنا : http://www.sayedsaad.org/moncef/index.php?


----------



## سقراط العرب (21 أغسطس 2012)

اتشرف بالتسجبل و الانضمام البكم


----------



## القمهدي (24 أغسطس 2012)

*مجدي عبده 
اليمن 
اريد الانضمام بقسم الاتصالات 
((القمهدي))*


----------



## shehabx (16 أكتوبر 2012)

السلام عليكم 
ان شاء الله اريد الانضمام 
[email protected]


----------



## MHMD El-Sherif (16 أكتوبر 2012)

انا ذهبت الى الموسوعة ومش عارف اسجل ازاى 
ع العموم محمد الشريف [email protected]


----------



## MHMD El-Sherif (16 أكتوبر 2012)

انا ذهبت الى الموسوعة ومش عارف اسجل ازاى 
ع العموم محمد الشريف [email protected]


----------



## kitsam (29 أكتوبر 2012)

أنا أود المشاركة 
[email protected]


----------



## noha3 (4 فبراير 2013)

مرحبا 
ارغب بالتسجيل بالموسوعة ضمن قسم الاتصالات
تحياتي


----------



## stihah (4 مارس 2013)

add me pz


----------



## الفينيقي (18 أبريل 2013)

*رد: تسجيل*

أنا أريد التسجيل
المهندس نديم سليمان
[email protected]


----------



## dandos (27 يوليو 2013)

انا أريد التسجيل
المهندس/نايف 
[email protected]


----------



## المهندس زعيطان (30 يوليو 2013)

*رد: تسجيل*

مشكووور


----------



## an_isma43 (23 أغسطس 2013)

سلام عليكم 
بدي أكون من اللجنة 
[email protected]​


----------

